# Salt Creek just out of Nephi, Utah



## natureboy

I was looking for some information on this little stream, I've tried fishing it once before and didn't have much luck. So I was wondering if anyone's heard of it and could maybe give me some tips? what Flies to use? where to go? etc.?


----------



## utahtu

Not much there. DWR occassionally stocks it, but very little natural reproduction. The river is totally diverted just as it comes out of the canyon and becomes a canal through Nephi. I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## LOAH

The creek has hungry little browns in it. Most are pretty small and you might pick up an occasional rainbow with no fins. I'm sure in some of the hard-to-reach spots, there could be some nicer fish, so it may be worth some effort.

As the Nebo scenic loop cuts up to the left, just up that road is a big parking lot and some restrooms. A creek pools up right there and there are tons of fish in it. Fishing where the main creek comes in is best, but there are good pockets with fish below the dam. Mostly rainbows in the pond.


----------



## Al Hansen

We used to fish it years ago. Once in a while a larger fish but not often. Also we would see a snake once in a while. :shock:


----------

